# Warning over lethal sweetener xylitol



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

It saddens me to report the death of a Vizsla which I found in today's U.K. newspaper headlines, I have posted the link to the full article here in order to warn everyone of this common artificial sweetener so another pet tragedy can be prevented.

I was surprised to read how little chewing gum is deadly to dogs that also contains this common substance used in other human foods.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1040129/dog-food-safety-pet-food-raw-sugar-substitute-sweetener-xylitol-foods-to-avoid-dog-owner


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very-very sad indeed. it is always useful to remind everyone about all the possible poisonous food items, plants etc.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Everyone should be familiar with the familiar human foods that are toxic to dogs: https://www.vets-now.com/2017/01/foods-poisonous-to-dogs/

Xylitol is particularly worrisome b/c it is often added to foods that aren't on the list.....like peanut butter..and also things dogs can easily come into contact with like toothpaste and mouth wash, when they give kisses.

The best rule of thumb is to not give any kind of prepared food unless you read all the ingredients, and keep all other things that might entice them safely away..


----------

